# Hedgehog Question



## BMWdigger (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, I have been looking at different pets and think a hedgehog is right for me, so, I went to my local pet store and they have a six week old hedgehog for sale. I was concerned because isn't six weeks a little early to take a baby hedgehog from it's mum? Is there anything I should look out for? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

Try reading this: http://http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files/hedgehogbook/PetAfricanHedgehogs2-byKimberlyGoertzen.pdf

It's a wonderful guide! I'm almost positive that pet stores are no-no's. Try locating a breeder or a hedgie rescue in your area. Also, set up the cage and get all your supplies before the actual hedgehog.


----------



## BMWdigger (Sep 12, 2013)

I will look around for breeders nearby. The pet store near me is a local place instead of something like a Petsmart so, I don't know if that would mean that they might have more time to take better care of their pets. It's too bad I just moved away from Oregon last year, it seems like there are alot of hedgehog breeders are in Oregon.


----------



## BMWdigger (Sep 12, 2013)

I found a hedgehog breeder about 2 hours away from me. I will look and see if there are any available


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

In my (very limited) experience, even small pet stores can be lax in the way they take care of their animals. My first hedgie 10 years ago came from a small local pet store, and they knew NOTHING. Seriously, it's a wonder she lived as long as she did, considering that I took all their advice and they knew nothing. They even told me she was a baby, when clearly she was not -- she was very small, but looking back on her behavior and other factors, I'd say she was definitely not a baby. So if you do end up wanting to go with them, do your homework. Ask them about hedgehog care, and where they get their hedgehogs, and whether they keep males and females separated (if they tell you they don't because they're "too young to mate," that's a HUGE red flag that they don't know what they're doing, because hedgies can mate very young). Yes, there are some good local pet shops that would be ok to buy from, but you need to learn what you can before you decide to go with them. And, I might add, if you ask these questions and find their knowledge lacking, maybe providing them with some correct information could help their hedgies be happier and healthier in the long run.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Keep in mind that you may have to go on a waiting list first - good breeders often have waiting lists, especially if they don't have a ton of moms. The wait is worth it though, to get a baby that's much more likely to be healthy and friendly! It's not guaranteed - but it is more likely. Good luck getting a little quillbaby!


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Also, definitely do a ton of research. If you show a lot of initiative and try to find out as much as you can and the breeder notices- she/he may bump you up on the list. That's what happened to me  

I didn't have to wait too long- just about two months or so. Totally worth it 


What are are you in now? Perhaps there are some breeders on the forum in your area- or some recommendations can be given.


----------



## BMWdigger (Sep 12, 2013)

I live in Iowa. I found a breeder here http://www.hawkeyehedgies.net/ that I am going to try and contact.


----------



## BMWdigger (Sep 12, 2013)

Just wondering what are the concerns of buying hedgehogs or pets in general from a pet store?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Animals that are sold in pet stores are almost always from mills or backyard breeders - breeders that are ethical and responsible want to know where their babies are going, to make sure they're getting a good home. Animals in pet stores aren't coming from a good background, which makes it more likely that they could have genetic diseases, health issues (a lot of pet stores don't know how to care for the animals either, especially less well-known ones like hedgehogs), and if they haven't been handled, behavior problems. The other problem is though you might feel bad for an animal in a pet store...buying it continues to support the market - meaning more animals are going to be stocked & put in that situation because someone buys them. Some people feel that it's worth it to get an animal out of a bad situation (especially if that animal is right in front of them - it's so hard to say no then), but others are against supporting the whole thing.


----------



## BMWdigger (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm emailed a breeder near me and asked if there was a waiting list on all of her hedgehogs. So, i'm just waiting for a response now.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## BMWdigger (Sep 12, 2013)

Got my hedgie today  I would like to make some sort of enclosure for him. Any suggestions?


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

The most common homemade cage is a C&C cage. There tons of examples of different cage set-ups on this thread:http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/13-housing-accessories/1611-cage-setup-examples.html Good luck with your new bundle of quills!


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

Hawkeye Hedgies is a fantastic breeder and well vets her animals! I would feed a better quality food than she feeds but she has quality, healthy animals and good advice otherwise!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BMWdigger (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey guys, I was wondering which kind of water source you prefer for your hedgehog. I have a water bottle and a bowl and am not quite sure which to use.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I think most people here use a water bowl. It's safer than the bottle, since with the bottle, there's risks of chipping teeth, slicing tongues, and not getting enough water to keep them happy.


----------



## BMWdigger (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey guys, I just cleaned out my hedgehogs cage and when I came back to see him, I noticed that he had very runny poop. I assume that he is still adjusting to a new home but I just wanted to make sure. BTW I am feeding him the same food that he has always eaten. 

Also, he has runny diarrhea on him so I was thinking of giving him a bath. Should I wait 'til he adjusts to my home or could I give him a bath now?


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

BMWdigger said:


> Hey guys, I just cleaned out my hedgehogs cage and when I came back to see him, I noticed that he had very runny poop. I assume that he is still adjusting to a new home but I just wanted to make sure. BTW I am feeding him the same food that he has always eaten.
> 
> Also, he has runny diarrhea on him so I was thinking of giving him a bath. Should I wait 'til he adjusts to my home or could I give him a bath now?


If it is truly runny, call your breeder and let her know and see what she says. She is very good about her animals. If it is just softer green slime poo that is from the stress of the move. Good choice to stay on the food he is on for a bit. When you decide what you want to change to you can make a very gradual change.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If it's very liquidy, keep a close eye on him. They can get dehydrated quite quickly from diarrhea. He may need a vet visit if it doesn't clear up in a day, two at most. You could try giving him a quick bath, but if he seems very stressed out or upset by the water, I wouldn't force the issue in case he is sick - you can use a wet washcloth to wipe him off too.


----------



## BMWdigger (Sep 12, 2013)

I read that pumpkin helps solidify their poop. I am going to try that. Does the pumpkin need to be mixed with the food or fed raw?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Not solid raw pumpkin, but canned or pumpkin/squash baby food is good. They can eat it straight, just as long as it's plain and not spiced or anything.

Is he drinking enough water to stay hydrated?


----------



## BMWdigger (Sep 12, 2013)

I have held off on giving him anything yet but, he has been eating and drinking fine. His poop seems to be pretty solid now so I think he is fine.


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

So 6 weeks dose should pretty young to take a heggie away from it mom. know i know im going to make everyone mad by saying thing but maybe you could ask the pet store if they had any more information like where he/she came from if they don't know the breeder than i wouldn't get it. My pet store dosent carrie hedgehogs but all there animals are from good local breeders exept for the fish. The other thing you could do is recuse a heggie. i reused one 5 days ago and she is sweet and i love her to death. If you want a small baby one though than maybe that's not such a good idea mine is a year old not a baby.


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

not really up to date i guess i should read everything before i post but i hope you and your heggie become best friends.
and quik question how do you make a question for people to answer.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I already answered last time you asked, Eicg. http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/10-general-questions/8-hhc-chat-days-times-3.html


----------



## BMWdigger (Sep 12, 2013)

Just gave my hedgie a bath today. I think he liked it


----------



## BMWdigger (Sep 12, 2013)

I Built a C&C cage for my hedgie last weekend and it has been working great. I do have a problem though, my hedgie has escaped the cage twice today... not sure what to do so I put him back in a sterilite bin. My C&C cage has 6 in. walls on it too! Thankfully he hasn't been hurt yet but I just don't know what do.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like it'd be a good idea to make the walls higher. What sections did you use for the walls - the 9-square ones or 6-square ones? The second ones have much wider squares that are easy for hedgehogs to fit through. If you have the 9-square ones, I'd definitely make the walls higher or scratch the C&C idea - I'd be concerned about him getting stuck trying to get out sometime.


----------



## BMWdigger (Sep 12, 2013)

I haven't seen him get out of his cage but I assume that he must have climbed the coroplast wall and then climbed up the cube wall... I think I am going to try to tape some extra coroplast to the walls to make it a 12 in. wall.


----------



## BMWdigger (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey guys, I am looking for a new cage for my hedgehog as the C&C cages are not working because my hedgie keeps escaping. I am thinking of making a cage out of two sterilite bins or just getting a ferret cage. I have seen many people like the Ferret Nation cage but I don't want to spend that much money right now so are there any suggestions on ferret cages? All of the ferret cages I have seen at pet stores are too small and don't have enough room in them to put a wheel in.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's some that you might be able to find near you or order online - 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12341306&lmdn=Pet+Type&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No
http://www.petco.com/product/106066...-_-Petco Bi-Level Small Animal Habitat-106066 (Petco has free shipping on $49+, so that would be good for this)
http://www.petco.com/product/119060...at=firstinresult_HGGSmallAnimalCages&Habitats (large or x-large sizes)

I have a Marchioro brand cage that I love that I got on sale at the pet store I worked at (so an employee discount as well), but typically they're a bit more expensive for a decent size. If you check on Craigslist, sometimes you can get lightly used cages for a very cheap price - just make sure if you do that, you get a chance to see the cage in person before handing over the money (just to make sure there's nothing seriously wrong with it), and I'd wash with a bleach solution & let it dry completely before moving your hedgie in.


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.exoticnutrition.com/hecog.html This is the cage I bought for Dakarai. I thought it was big enough but when I got him in there, the wheel and all his various food dishes he has little room to actually play. I can't imagine how cramped its going to be once he starts getting bigger. I would recommend this cage as a "starter" only.

If you are only using one level of the ferret nation cage, I don't recall it having a bigger footprint. I used to have one for my two ferrets and for them, since they used both levels without issue, it was great. Hedgehogs have rather poor eyesight and would need cage modifications to keep them safe in a bi-leveled cage set up.


----------

